# svchost. exe Fehler in Anwendung



## alex0821 (3. März 2009)

Hallo an alle!!!

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen ein Problem mit meinem win Xp Pro Sp3. Mir wir ständig eine Fehler info angesagt das svchost.exe ein Fehler hat.
Ich hab keine Ahnung was das is. 
Wenn ich dan versuch ins Internet zu kommen muss ich ein Neu Start machen das ich rein kann. Ich kann auch nicht diregt auf mei Festplatte zu greiffen muss immer über Explorer gehen. Hab schon versucht mein Antivirus Programm an zuschalten und nich mal das geht (Kaspersky CBE). Hab au schon im Computer Laden gefragt und der meinte nur das es ein Fehler in der Software is und jetzt Frage ich mich nur welcher???

Ich Freue mich über jede Antwort auch über meine E-Mail Addy unter 
alexanderdrexl@yahoo.de

Schöne Grüsse aus Augsburg


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. März 2009)

Die svhost.exe ist ein "universalprozess".Wenn die nicht richtig geht,dann wird auch nicht viel an deinem os funktionieren.
Zuerst solltest du mal deine bootpartition (meist das c laufwerk) auf fehler überprüfen.Dazu gehst du auf start->ausführen und gibst dort "cmd" (ohne anführungszeichen) ein.
In dem fenster,welches darauf hin erscheint,gibst du chkdsk c: /X/F ein,worauf du gefragt wirst,ob beim nächsten neustart das c laufwerk überprüft werden soll.Dies bestätogst du mit ja, startest neu und läßt ihn dann machen.


----------



## alex0821 (4. März 2009)

Hab das so gemacht wie du es gesagt hast. Aber nichts hat er gemacht. Was kann ich jetzt noch machen????
Den ich habe die CD Win XP Sp 3 nich den er hat sich Upgedatet das ich es habe. Habe nur Win XP Sp2 Cd un mehr nich. 

Bitte um Hilfe den ich will meine Daten behalten!!!!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. März 2009)

Das ist egal,was für ein servicepack auf der cd ist.
Als allererstes solltest du jetzt deine wichtigen daten sichern,denn es hilft wohl nur noch eine neu- oder reperatur-installation.(sicherheitshalber machen)Um eine reperatur-installation zu machen,mußt du von der xp-installations cd booten.Während des setups wird er dir 2 reperaturmöglichkeiten anbieten.Zuerst kommt die per konsole,die hier aber nix bringt.Also fährst du fort,wie wenn du normal installieren willst (auf dein jetzt schon benutztes laufwerk).Das setup wird dann merken,das xp bereits installiert ist und dir danach eine reperatur-installation anbieten.Deine daten bleiben normalerweise bei dieser methode erhalten.
Wenn du sie gemacht hast,steht es dir frei sp3 wieder zu installieren.


----------



## alex0821 (4. März 2009)

Meine Daten am Besten auf einer CD Brennen???

Alles klar mach ich dan heut Abend. Ich schreib dan obs ging. Also bis später

Gruss alex0821


----------



## alex0821 (4. März 2009)

Hallo TurricanVeteran!!!!!!!

Ich habe jetzt mein Rechner Neu gemacht. Hab Win XP SP2 wie drauf gemacht.

Kannst du mir noch sagen ob es irgendent welche Progis gut sind das ich solche Problem nich mehr bekomme???

Ich danke dir für die Tipps!!!

Gruss alex0821


----------



## Xrais (4. März 2009)

schau mal hier nach 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...s-allgemein/42681-datei-name-svhcost-exe.html


----------



## alex0821 (4. März 2009)

Danke für die Info. Ich habe jetzt mein Alten Rechner wie der neu gemacht und es geht wieder. Ich weiss ja was die exe is. Nur sie hat mir immer Fehler in Anwendung gemacht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. März 2009)

alex0821 schrieb:


> Hallo TurricanVeteran!!!!!!!
> 
> Ich habe jetzt mein Rechner Neu gemacht. Hab Win XP SP2 wie drauf gemacht.
> 
> ...


Als einfachstes mittel könntest du einfach einen wiederherstellungspunkt setzen.Deren wiederherstellung funzt aber nicht immer.Am sichersten ist es,wenn du in regelmäßigen abständen dein systemlaufwerk sicherst.Ich benutze dafür acronis true image.


----------



## alex0821 (5. März 2009)

Wo bekomm ich das Tool her??? Den ich habe TuneUp 2009 auch drauf


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. März 2009)

alex0821 schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich das Tool her??? Den ich habe TuneUp 2009 auch drauf


Mit den tuneup utilitys würde ich nicht unbedingt heran gehen.Habe schon ab und zu mal gelesen,das die das system zerschossen haben sollen.Sollten sie aber eine funktion haben,mit der du deine systemplatte sichern kannst,kannst du sie ja auch verwenden.
Acronis true image ist nicht kostenlos.Meins hab ich aus`m mediamarkt.Ob es allerdings auch eine kostenlose variante gibt,weiß ich nicht.Ich meine aber mich zu erinnern,das mal auf einer der pcgh-cd`s ein backup-programm drauf war.Ich weiß aber nicht welche...


----------



## alex0821 (5. März 2009)

Das TuneUp hab ich auf meinem Rechner und auf dem Lappi von meiner Freundin drauf und bis jetzt keine Probleme. Das Progi was du gesagt hast gibts hier alls Demo Version. Hab schon nach geschaut.
Danke für dei Info


----------

